# First major Tau conversion; my Commander Farsight



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Yep, this is my first major conversion for my Tau army, but that isn't saying much as right now the entire army consists of about 4 battlesuits and a few drones. :laugh:

Anyway, here's my counts-as Commander Farsight, Commander Ironclad:




























I'm trying to give my Tau army a "forgotten industrial world" theme, so in other words the only equipment they have is whatever they can make on their planet. So, lots of what they use is old or obsolete. Commander Ironclad here is wearing his signature suit of XV7.9.1 Beta Crisis Armour, with a V0.1.5 shield generator on his back (the little pointy things sticking out). 

Anyway, all fluff aside, I'll be painting this guy sometime soon, so I'll have updated pictures shortly.


----------



## gmpoto (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow! That looks awesome! Keep updated with pics, can't wait to see final result!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Looking good, I really like that, can't wait to see it painted


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks!

Well, here he is:





































Just to taunt my friend's army, a necron painted in his colour scheme is being squashed in Ironclad's claw... lol

Anyway, C&C are appreciated!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

i like that looks really nice! cool scheme


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks great. I think the pose is slightly awkward but it is a mech after all. 

Good job!


----------



## Shaun_wi (Oct 8, 2008)

Anyone else think he looks like johny 5  cool conversion though pal. I like the idea of the necron I always try to include parts of my regular opponents bits into my centrepiece models.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

i love it. Very original.


----------



## xGhost4000x (Feb 14, 2010)

I think it's awesome, but you should make the necron interchangeable, so you could put an Ork in his arm if he's fighting Ork, Tau if Tau etc.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks!



xGhost4000x said:


> I think it's awesome, but you should make the necron interchangeable, so you could put an Ork in his arm if he's fighting Ork, Tau if Tau etc.


lol ya, I suppose I could, but I don't know how well something like an ork would fit in that claw :laugh:. Necrons, on the other hand, are really skinny. That, and they go with the fluff of my army a bit more. Still, I might have to look into making other 'victims' for him...


----------



## Oodles (Feb 24, 2009)

I love the details on the rock? that hes standing on. Nice paint scheme, reminds of the wolverines college football strip


----------

